# Tow behind or 3pt Spreader



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Looking for a fertilizer/seed spreader. Does anybody know the pros and cons between a pull -behind (wheeled) rotary spreader and a 3pt hitch mounted spreader?

I don't want to try to fertilize or seed 4 or 5 acres with my Scotts _SpeedyGreen_ rotary spreader. 

I've looked at a pull behind spreader with a 125 lb capacity at a local farm supply store. They also offer a 175# capacity model, but did not have one on display. I forgot what brand it was, but is seemed to be built ok.

Will a hitch mounted (wheel-less) model throw fertilizer into the back of the tractor? All those nooks and crannies in the back of my 2210's tranny look like good fertilizer catchers.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *
> Will a hitch mounted (wheel-less) model throw fertilizer into the back of the tractor? All those nooks and crannies in the back of my 2210's tranny look like good fertilizer catchers. *


No....they throw it out the sides and rear of the spreader...I have a 175lb unit and it works great!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Looking for a fertilizer/seed spreader. Does anybody know the pros and cons between a pull -behind (wheeled) rotary spreader and a 3pt hitch mounted spreader?
> 
> I don't want to try to fertilize or seed 4 or 5 acres with my Scotts SpeedyGreen rotary spreader.
> ...


Mow, I would suggest the 3 pt. broadcast pto spreader. I did the about 4 acres with a Scotts push hand spreader last month......NEVER again! That was too much work to spread 2,500 lbs. of fertilizer. Took me about 12 hours to spread it all. The second batch of 1,200 lbs. I spread with the pto spreader. My Scotts would hold only 50 lbs. at a time. My Cosmo spreader holds 500 lbs. I loaded the spreader twice and had the job done in just under 2 hours. A word of CAUTION be VERY careful on slopes with the hopper full of fertilizer as it seriously raises the center of gravity of the tractor and makes it VERY easy to roll. Use a 1/4 to 1/3 full hopper on steep slopes. I came very close to rolling on a slope when I had the hopper full with 500 lbs. in it. I gently backed off the slope and came back when I had lowered the level spreading elsewhere. Works really well. Slings fertilizer about 40 ft. evening behind the tractor. Be sure to immediately wash it out afterwords and spray some type of corrosion prevention compound to prevent corrosion from the ammonium nitrate. It is HIGHLY corrosive! The cheapest I have seen spreaders is in the Agri Supply catalog AgriSupply . They were selling for $256.95 for the 350 lb. capacity spreader and $266.95 for the $500 lb. capacity spreader. I would recommend the 350 lb. spreader for your 2210 Mow. I purchased a spreader for my friend who has a Kubota B2400 and the 350 lb. capacity spreader worked real nice for him. The 500 lb. spreader would have been too big.

Don't forget to check out our advertising sponsor Corriher. They sell spreaders for about the same price. Shipping was about $60 last I checked. Make sure you tell them you got the info. here on tractor forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks for the good advice guys.
Chief, I am waiting on a reply from Corriher on shipping costs for a 4ft box scraper, and a core aerator. I'm shopping around, but if I buy from them I will reference TF.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Thanks for the good advice guys.
> Chief, I am waiting on a reply from Corriher on shipping costs for a 4ft box scraper, and a core aerator. I'm shopping around, but if I buy from them I will reference TF. *


Since you are buying the other implements, I would suggest you get the spreader from Corriher as well and aske them for a discount since you purchased 3 items. They offered me a discount if I purchased two spreaders but they were out of them at the time I wanted to order. They are really good folks to deal with! :thumbsup:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Good idea, Chief. Thanks.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Better hurry up though, it is getting kinda late in the season to put down fertilizer. Don't wait too much longer, as it get warmer the rain is not as much as in Spring and the ammonium nitrate can burn grass up.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Yep, I've already got that on my worry list, Chief. It is currently number 73 on the list.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Your list sounds just like mine!   But you must have been working pretty hard on your list cause mine seems to stay at 1,001 things to do!   :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Your list sounds just like mine!   But you must have been working pretty hard on your list cause mine seems to stay at 1,001 things to do!   :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :spinsmile :tractorsm *


No he said the WORRY list. The "to do" list is ALWAYS longer. Thank God for that I guess.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I am doing the same thinking of spreaders. I also have a small walk behind one, but with about 3 acres of grass now, and maybe a little more when I get to brushcutting, it just is not going to cut it. Of corse the wife says"it will work, we don't need another" well SHE is not the one that will be doing it.

I was realy looking at the 3ph ones. They are not THAT much more then the bigger tow behinds, but that would lock me to one tractor that could do the spreading. With the tow behind, I could use any of them, or eaven my plow truck, if I was in a bind. So unless I run across a REAL good deal, I will probably go that route.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

The toe behind are I guess commonly mfg by Agri-fab....they work well if you dont want the PTO option...I opted not to go the 3pt route thinking there was too much power applied from the PTO to spread seed or fert. etc. you would not have tighter control in confined spaces....I've been told otherwise that you have control...

I have the 125 lbs Agri Fab tow behind...there is some assembly ( no big deal) and it works well. It dosent hold anywhere near 125 lbs of material. For example a 50 lb bag of Pelletized fert. in the 125 lb size is all it takes....ok maybe a bag and a 1/4 ...
So go for the larger 175 lb capacity version....
Otherwise they seem well made....and if it breaks I will get the 3pt...

Duc


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ive got the 175 lb agri fab pull behind spreader.. its pretty well made.. i mostly got it to spread sand/salt but had no need for it this year.. i had to change the spreading lever because it would not spread sand... (too heavy & wet)


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *No he said the WORRY list. The "to do" list is ALWAYS longer. Thank God for that I guess.   *


I missed the worry part. I try to keep that list as short as possible. Too much worrying will ruin your life and I have done my share of worrying.  I try to ride with the tide whenever possible. Maybe just a little paddling.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

How about this as an alternative ?
When I saw they were $735.00 ea. thought they were out of their minds

<img src=http://hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=46552d95-1fb8-1c77-7f6c-138b736b114f&size=>

When I saw that the price does not include the spreader, just the sprayer parts
I knew they were !


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Better hurry up though, it is getting kinda late in the season to put down fertilizer. Don't wait too much longer, as it get warmer the rain is not as much as in Spring and the ammonium nitrate can burn grass up. *


I think that's dependent on where you live....We still have patches of snow on the ground....Just now getting around to *thinking* about spring yard clean up.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

:furious: :furious: :furious: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: You ARE joking about this right? :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :clown:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I wish I was...Highs todaay in the mid forties...we aren't out of the woods on winter until mid May...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You can buy a Stihl STR420 for that price! They are dreaming.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *How about this as an alternative ?
> When I saw they were $735.00 ea. thought they were out of their minds
> 
> ...


Thats not quite what I had in mind.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I wish I was...Highs todaay in the mid forties...we aren't out of the woods on winter until mid May... *



MAN!!!!that must get old!!! 

I thought I had it bad. Snows gone, grass is greening nice, but not realy growing yet. Starting to think of dropping a little ferts in the back part of the yard soon. Front part? Well still mud, dirt, and rocks for now  Figure that part will not be well establashed this year, so might as well work on the back yard that HAS grass.


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

I have an Agri-Fab tow behind. it holds 85 lbs and works very well. I only have an acre to contend with. I've not used a 3-pt spreader tho.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I have an Brinly Hardy 175 lb and I pul it behind my 
GT5000 and my CUT....it does an adequate job...a 3PH spreader would be nice.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *MAN!!!!that must get old!!!
> 
> I thought I had it bad.  Snows gone, grass is greening nice, but not realy growing yet. Starting to think of dropping a little ferts in the back part of the yard soon. Front part? Well still mud, dirt, and rocks for now  Figure that part will not be well establashed this year, so might as well work on the back yard that HAS grass. *


Usually don't plant garden until end of May...even then we get a couple of frosts into early June.....That's why I want to move from this frozen land.:furious:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

For most typical size yards up to about an acres or so. The pull behind is probably best. The pto spreader really is a time saver on larger applications though!


----------

